# York Rite or Scottish Rite



## Jorge Rojas Jr. (Dec 11, 2014)

Hey Brothers Happy Holidays, I wanted to get your opinion on the difference between YR and SR. I'm a MM looking for more of a clear picture of brothers on both sides, before I choose on what direction I want to go.


----------



## Brother JC (Dec 12, 2014)

They are completely different programs. One is a system, the other a conglomeration. Both offer food for thought and illumination.
There are numerous threads on this very topic.


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## goomba (Dec 12, 2014)

I am not a Scottish Rite Mason.  However I did join the York Rite.  It has been by far the most enjoyable group I have ever belonged to in any organization ever.  The degrees are great.  I knew I wanted to join the YR before I was ever an EA.  I love Royal Arch Masonry and one day would like to enter the grand line.  Granted I am sure there are brothers who love the SR just as much.  Ask around I'm betting you cannot go wrong with either or neither.


----------



## Jorge Rojas Jr. (Dec 12, 2014)

Thanks for your input


----------



## Warrior1256 (Dec 13, 2014)

Both are very worthy organizations but I have chosen to join the York Rite first due to its Christian theme at the top.. Will probably be joining the Scottish Rite at a later date.


----------

